# Use Pioneer XM-Sirius receiver w/existing GM XM antenna?



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking to put in a head unit for my parents that has a back up camera... also need to have XM. Car is a 2006 Chevy Impala with factory XM antenna. I haven't seen what the connector looks like so asking here: is there an adapter or some other way to hook up whatever type of XM antenna connector GM uses to this Pioneer unit? Trying to do this at their location over Christmas holidays so would have to figure this all out in advance. Anyone have any ideas?

SIRIUS XM V200 SXV200V1 (SXV200) Satellite Radio Vehicle Tuner 2.0


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

your local after market radio place should have what you need Raylo, sorry I been away for so long! They have adapters for everything, even online has more...........


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

No problem. I figured it out but then decided not to do it.


----------

